# Taz had a Xanthoma on left wing



## ashleighx0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello! This is my first post to the forum and I thought I would just share everything on one post. My cockatiel, Taz (12 yrs old) had a lump on her wing. We werent sure what it was... we noticed that her eating habits didnt change, she wsa drinking water normally, everything seemed normal. Over the 2011 summer it seemed to just be staying the same size. We werent sure what it was, and we were really hurting for money at this point so we were panning it out. (I know terrible) This is her in August 2011 
















I took to her the Vet. in August 2011 and they had tried to pop it, but it just bled, which wasn't good news they said. They gave us some anti-inflammatory and anti-biotics to give her and told us to keep an eye on her.
I had left for school in Sept. 2011 to FL and when I came home to NJ in December, I was so sad at how much bigger it had grown. She was still eating and drinking, but just totally off balance and falling off her perches and I had enough of it. I brought her back to the vet for a Pre-Op.. and they said that it was a Fatty Tumor... (Xanthomas) She had probably had it for years, but it was just getting bigger and bigger. Her wing would need to be partially amputated at this point for it to get better. I wasn't able to get a before picture (I thought I did but I cant seem to find it) but I can say that the tumor was dragging on the floor. I applied for a Care Credit Card through the Vet Office and got approved in minutes. All I was waiting for, was the Dr. to call me to say when he would be available to take Taz. He called the day before Christmas Eve and said to bring her in. I was shocked, excited, and nervous all in one. She went in and it was so fast. They called me in one hour saying Taz made it through and did great for his age! He was up and already getting used to his new self without a huge fatty tumor. I picked him up a few hours later and he seemed to be doing great! When we got home i put him back in his cage and he was just soooo hungry he wouldnt stop eating and drinking! Here is a picture from the day we brought him home.
















Seemed to be doing great and just wanted to eat & sleep. So we left him alone for a while. After his nap, he just wanted to pick at his new wound. I was scared so we put on his neck cone so he couldnt pick at it. The Dr. told me to keep him in the travel case over night since he didnt seem to be liking the neck cone too much, so I put him in my room next to a night light with some food and water and went to sleep. He woke me up at 330am and 630am. Woke up around 830am and Taz made it through his first night and was getting used to his neck brace.
Day 1 (December 23, 2011)
















We decided to keep the neck brace on just to protect the wound and stitches. He was eating great and already feeling better!
Day 4 (Christmas 2011)








Day 5 (December 26)
We dont have any pictures of Taz from today, but today is the first day we heard Taz sing in months!! We taught Taz to sing the Andy Griffith song years ago, and he sang it today for the first time and it was perfect! 
Day 6 (December 27)
Eating like a pro!
















I went away for the New year and my parents took care of the bird, and when I came back, I was in for a surprise! I was told by the Dr. that the birds wings would not grow back at all, that the wing would just be a nub. Well coming home (today) there are about one inch feathers popping through!! AMAZING!! Heres some pictures!
Day 12 (January 2, 2012)
FEATHERS!!

























He is doing great, and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask. Im sure I forgot to put a few things in, but I wanted to share my story!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so glad to here that Taz is doing so well.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe! How wonderful!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a cutie! You're a great birdy parent.


----------



## ashleighx0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so much! I do love the little guy! Makes me so happy to hear him singing and chirping and even talking again! It was a while a long time. I'm glad he is happy now too!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you both had to go through this, i'm glad he is better. Pictures when he heals up with new feathers? Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, what great news that he's doing so much better!! Happy New Year to you both!!


----------



## joyce (Dec 12, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pics....i am so happy taz is on the road to recovery.....x


----------



## ashleighx0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I will post more and more pictures and the feathers grow and he continues to heal. Thank you so much for everyones praises. Happy New Year! 2012 will be a good one for my Taz!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh that is good news and welcome to the forum


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm glad that Taz is doing well.


----------

